# Pressemeldung: Weitere nichtheimische Buntbarschpopulation in Deutschland nachgewiese



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) im Forschungsverbund Berlin e. V.












Das oben von uns in der Grafik verwendete Bild zeigt einen Zebrabuntbarsch (Amatitlania nigrofasciata) in Balzfärbung. 
Diese nichtheimische Buntbarschart ist zwar auch im Gillbach zu finden, ist aber eben nicht die gerade erst nachgewiesene Art.
Daher nun dieses Bild des Marienbuntbarsches zum richtig stellen.



*
Es wird zu bunt im Gillbach
Weitere nichtheimische Buntbarschpopulation in Deutschland nachgewiesen​*
* Der Gillbach fließt durch Rommerskirchen, Butzheim und Speck, nur wenig erinnert hier an die Tropen. Und trotzdem fühlen sich in dem höchstens einen Meter tiefen Bach Guppys, Antennenwelse und neuerdings auch Marienbuntbarsche wohl, überwintern und vermehren sich. WissenschaftlerInnen des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) und zwei weiterer Leibniz-Institute erforschen im Gillbach, wie sich die Kühlwassereinleitung des nahen Kohlekraftwerks und ausgesetzte Aquarienfische auf das Ökosystem des Bachs auswirken. Um die Pointe vorwegzunehmen: Aquarienfische gehören nicht in heimische Gewässer.*


Der Gillbach wird aus dem – warmen – Kühlwasser des Braunkohlekraftwerks Niederaußem gespeist. Da sein Wasser hierdurch selbst im Winter tropische Temperaturen um die 20°C aufweist, bietet er gute Lebensbedingungen für Fisch- und Pflanzenarten aus (sub)tropischen Gefilden. In dem künstlich erwärmten Gewässer überstehen viele ausgesetzte, nichtheimische Arten unsere kalten Winter und können sich fortpflanzen. Hierzu gehört nun auch die erste in Europa nachgewiesene freilebende Population des Marienbuntbarsches (Pelmatolapia mariae).


Der Marienbuntbarsch ist nur einer unter vielen „eingewanderten“ exotischen Fischen, die den ForscherInnen in den letzten Jahren in dem nordrhein-westfälischen Bach ins Netz gegangen sind. Jahr um Jahr werden Guppys, Antennenwelse, Tilapien, Zebrabuntbarsche und sogar Kois und Armanogarnelen gefangen. „Fast alle Funde lassen auf einstige Zierfische schließen, die von Aquarianern dort aus- bzw. eingesetzt wurden, weil ihnen die Tiere fürs Aquarium zu groß, zu aggressiv oder zu vermehrungsfreudig geworden sind“, beschreibt Juliane Lukas, Erstautorin der Studie, die Situation. Für eine andere Buntbarschart (Oreochromis sp.), als Speisefisch unter dem Namen Tilapia bekannt, konnte die Gruppe genetisch nachweisen, dass es sich vermutlich um Nachfahren von Tieren aus einer stillgelegten Aquakulturanlage handelt, die früher mit dem Warmwasser des angrenzenden Kraftwerks betrieben wurde. 

*Ein Plädoyer gegen das Aussetzen von gebietsfremden Arten*
Für den Marienbuntbarsch mag das sandige Flussbett und die flache Uferzone – ähnlich seiner nigerianischen Heimat – eine angenehme Alternative zum Aquarium sein. Für die heimische Tier- und Pflanzenwelt wird mit jeder neuen, fremden Art ein weiteres Problem in den Bach gesetzt. Die Neulinge sind Überträger nichtheimischer Krankheitserreger und Parasiten und stellen somit eine Gefahr für die alteingesessene Fischwelt dar. Dass der Marienbuntbarsch sehr überlebensfähig und ausbreitungsfreudig ist und die heimische Tierwelt vor Ort verdrängen oder mit fremden Krankheiten infizieren kann, weiß man aus Gewässern in Nordamerika und Australien, wo er sich ebenfalls ansiedeln konnte. Ein ähnliches Szenarium ist beispielsweise auch für die Mittelmeerregion vorstellbar, sollte er dort eingeschleppt werden.


Je länger künstlich aufgeheizte Gewässer wie der Gillbach bestehen, desto mehr nichtheimische Arten können sich dauerhaft ansiedeln. Diese Entwicklung ist auch aus dem Warmbach in Österreich und thermisch belasteten Gewässern in der Südtoskana bekannt. Dr. David Bierbach, wissenschaftlicher Leiter der Studie am IGB und seit Jahren am Gillbach unterwegs, appelliert deshalb an Aquarianer und Betreiber von Aquakulturen: „In der Bevölkerung fehlt noch immer das Bewusstsein, dass man keine gebietsfremden Tiere aussetzen sollte. Und es tatsächlich auch nicht darf. Es ist per Tierschutzgesetz verboten. Anders als bei früheren Invasionswellen wissen wir dieses Mal genau, wo die gebietsfremden Tiere im Gillbach herkommen – nämlich aus Aquarien und Aquakulturen. Deshalb wissen wir auch, wie wir sie verhindern können: kein Aussetzen mehr!“


*Was macht den Gillbach so anziehend für die Wissenschaft?*
Der Marienbuntbarsch wird sich vermutlich nicht vom Gillbach ausgehend in anderen Gewässern verbreiten, da er bei niedrigeren Temperaturen kaum Überlebenschancen hat. „Solche für unsere Breiten unüblich warmen Gewässer sollten in der Forschung dennoch nicht unterschätzt werden“, fordert Lukas. Auch wenn – erfreulicherweise – nicht überall in Deutschland Gillbach-Verhältnisse herrschen, haben thermische Gewässer beachtliches Forschungspotential: hier können Migrationsprozesse nachvollzogen und mögliche Auswirkungen des Klimawandels auf die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt in hiesigen Bächen und Flüssen erforscht werden. Der Gillbach als unfreiwilliges Freilandexperiment zeigt, wie sich steigende Temperaturen und eingeschleppte Arten auf die heimische Artenvielfalt auswirken können.


----------



## Raubwels (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Weitere nichtheimische Buntbarschpopulation in Deutschland nachgew*

Hi,
den Bach kenne ich und aus einer Aquarienzeitschrift und es gibt in Deutschland viele Bäche und andere Gewässer in denen viele Tropische Arten vorkommen. In meinem Garten leben in meinem kleinen 500 Liter Teich selber Guppys. Von Anfang April bis mitte Oktober sind die Temp. im Teich nicht mehr unter 15 Grad und dann wandern die vom Aquarium in den Teich. 

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Semmel_PB (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Weitere nichtheimische Buntbarschpopulation in Deutschland nachgew*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe dazu mal ne ganz naive Frage.
Könnte man nicht im Winter das Kraftwerk für 2-3 Tage abschalten? Das sollte doch den meisten fremden Arten schnell den Garaus machen, oder?
Ok runterfahren und wieder anfahren des Kraftwerks würden auch einige Zeit dauern und Kosten verursachen. Die Frage wäre dann , ob man bei sowas wirklich ein Preisschild dran hängen muss. Schließlich geben wir dauern Unsummen für Mist aus...Hier wäre es doch mal sinnvoll.


----------



## Raubwels (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Weitere nichtheimische Buntbarschpopulation in Deutschland nachgew*

Ich glaube diese Arten sind für unsere Natur nicht so die Gefahr da die ja auch nur in Gewässern leben die vom Menschen so verändert wurden (Temperatur) das die für unsere heimischen Fischen eh zu warm ist auf dauer. Mehr sorgen würde ich mir um Graskarpfen, Silberkarpfen und Co. machen. Diese Fische überleben den Winter hier und gehören ja auch nicht in unsere Gewässer.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Lorenz (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Weitere nichtheimische Buntbarschpopulation in Deutschland nachgew*



Semmel_PB schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht im Winter das Kraftwerk für 2-3 Tage abschalten? Das sollte doch den meisten fremden Arten schnell den Garaus machen, oder? ...


 
Wenn es sich um ein kleinräumiges Phänomen handelt, die Arten sich nicht von dort ausbreiten können, keine anderweitige Gefahr ausgeht und das Gewässer für heimische Arten kleiner Fließgewässer nicht übermäßig taugt, dann wäre der Schaden durch die nichtheimischen Arten gering. Man kann die vorhandenen nichtheimischen Tiere zwar alle umbringen, aber früher oder später werden wohl wieder welche drin landen. Anders wäre es, wenn von dort irgendwelche Probleme oder Risiken wie z.B. Krankheiten, Parasiten etc. ausgehen würden. Dann müsste man natürlich über eine dauerhafte Lösung nachdenken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Weitere nichtheimische Buntbarschpopulation in Deutschland nachgew*

und wenn nur die eingeschleppten Parasiten u. Krankheitserreger tollerant gegenüber der Wassertemperatur sind?
Dann haben wir ein weiteres Problem.


----------

